# Sileighty for sale



## MrRad (Feb 7, 2003)

1990 240
110k
red w/ s13 silvia face
dual projectors
silvia grille
carbonfiber hood
kouki tails with center carbonfiber garnish 
otherwise completely stock
2.4ka automatic
very clean inside
the tails are not even on the car yet brand new in the box.
$2600 obo
just waiting for the RB or SR swap.
i am away at school but the car is sitting home in the garage..it won't be available untill the end of this month. enough time for you to save up or borrowbut if you are serious a.s.a.p. is possible


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

GOT PICS?


----------



## jeffrece (Mar 31, 2010)

*Im interested*

Ive been trying hard to find a sil80. And very interested in buying one do your have pictures?


----------

